# Joel Osteen and Wife kicked off plane to Vail



## calgal (Dec 22, 2005)

The story: Osteens


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Good grief!!! How hard is it to give the hostess your drink, shut up, fasten your seat belt and make sure your seat is in the upright position? 
For-ev-er-more!


----------



## calgal (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Good grief!!! How hard is it to give the hostess your drink, shut up, fasten your seat belt and make sure your seat is in the upright position?
> For-ev-er-more!



 Ya think? But this is the First Lady of Lakewood Church! The hostess should KNOW who she is and kowtow accordingly.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Dec 22, 2005)

I realize that seeing a big-time TV preacher get humiliated is something that many people - including myself - find very amusing. 

The article, however, was not very specific. What precisely did the Olsteen's do wrong? 

Why did they not follow flight instructions? I once did not follow pre-flight instructions - but that was because I was sick. Was that the case with Mrs. Olsteen? Was something wrong with the kids?

I have found that many times in situations like this there is a discrepancy in stories, or there is critical information left out. 

Have you ever noticed that when you read a newspaper article in an area where you are knowledgable, you can find all kinds of misleading or erroneous information? 

That is why I TRY very hard to avoid judgment or laugher. This is not always easy. 

Even if the Olsteens were totally to blame, why did some poster use the lol smilie? Why is someone else's sin so amusing? This plane was delayed for one hour, which can really upset the schedule for some travellers.

Sometimes I think we secretly love to see other people sin. It makes us feel better about ourselves. Unfortunately, I see this in myself. 

I hope that if someday I am humiliated (yet again), other Christians will try to focus on my good points and refrain from laughter. Life is tough.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Henry from Canada_
> I realize that seeing a big-time TV preacher get humiliated is something that many people - including myself - find very amusing.
> 
> The article, however, was not very specific. What precisely did the Olsteen's do wrong?
> ...



Well gee Henry from Canada since I am a 25 year aviation maintenance veteran and fly more than I care to I can assure you that airline personnel do not just kick people off of aircraft for the fun of it. Delays cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and the Captain had to approve it...hes the final say so on board after the door is closed. 

SIN has nothing to do with it. Everyone needs to keep a low profile when flying..I do not even display my business card on my luggage tags for my maintenance consulting business. Flight crews are skittish anyway.... he who gets out of line...gets tossed off.....that's the reality of flying and I can assure you that if I were tossed off a flight and word got out I would never ever ever hear the end of it....


----------



## calgal (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Henry from Canada_
> I realize that seeing a big-time TV preacher get humiliated is something that many people - including myself - find very amusing.
> 
> The article, however, was not very specific. What precisely did the Olsteen's do wrong?
> ...



I googled the article and she apparently got very upset about liquid on her seat (not sure if her preflight drink spilled or it was liquid on the seat from an earlier passenger). Having spilled a smoothie I brought on a flight, it is common and a blanket on the seat solves the problem nicely. She apparently expected instant compliance from the flight attendants and the discussion became heated and she handled it badly (the crew does have some post-911 authority to remove unruly passengers and they removed her from that flight. She did fly with the family later that day. 

As for my reaction, If it was anyone else, then it would simply be a silly story. Unfortunately, Osteen is For starters, the new face of Word of Faith/Prosperity Gospel (name it and claim it....gab it and grab it..) for one thing and his "positivity" preaching stopped at the cabin door.... The irony (and disconnect between words and deeds) was hard to not laugh at (sarcasm enhanced for this reply). Further googling was disturbing and all amusement ended. 

This inteview with Larry King (far from being amusing) is telling. 
Larry King Interview 

She apparently is preaching (note that neither Osteen had any formal training) as well. The women as officebearers issue  notwithstanding, she acted inappropriately. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## calgal (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> 
> Well gee Henry from Canada since I am a 25 year aviation maintenance veteran and fly more than I care to I can assure you that airline personnel do not just kick people off of aircraft for the fun of it. Delays cost $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ and the Captain had to approve it...hes the final say so on board after the door is closed.
> 
> SIN has nothing to do with it. Everyone needs to keep a low profile when flying..I do not even display my business card on my luggage tags for my maintenance consulting business. Flight crews are skittish anyway.... he who gets out of line...gets tossed off.....that's the reality of flying and I can assure you that if I were tossed off a flight and word got out I would never ever ever hear the end of it....


----------



## CalsFarmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Seeee??? Thats why God made wipes!!!! Oh man thats even funnier...something on her seat..wah.


----------



## calgal (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> Seeee??? Thats why God made wipes!!!! Oh man thats even funnier...something on her seat..wah.



That was the topper! I wonder if she spilled her preflight drinky and wanted the "help" to pick it up!


----------



## Henry from Canada (Dec 22, 2005)

1) I apologize if my previous post offended anyone. 

2) How do we know if these reports are TRUE and COMPLETE? Do you believe everything you read on the internet or newspaper? 

One poster said "she apparently got upset when..." That type of statement does not sound very authoritative.

Have these reports been verified by police reports, court findings, etc.?

If I ever became rich and famous, I would hope other Christians would not "laugh out loud" when they read this type of humiliating incident.

3) Another reason I refuse to "laugh out loud" like another poster is that, like Mr. Olsteen, I too am human. I do stupid things. If I did something like this, I hope you would say, "Gee, that is not like Henry, maybe he was having adrenal trouble" or, "Well it could not have been that bad, they let him catch another flight."

4) How do we know the Olsteens have not repented for any wrong on their part? Have we even heard their complete side of the situation?

5) I do not agree with some of Joel's teaching. However, I do not feel the best way to correct someone's teaching is to "laugh out loud" at humiliating incidents. 

6) The "laugh out loud" similie is very dangerous when used incorrectly. When used incorrectly, it is tantamount to "mocking." Mocking is severely frowned upon by God. (Lord, please forgive me when I have mocked people.)

7) If a Joel Olsteen proponent who is interested in studying alternative viewpoints, like Calvinism, happens to stumble upon this thread, how would he react? 

How would a fat person react if the first post he/she saw on a diet web site, was a thread mocking fat lady who weighed 250 lbs.?

I think the best way to build bridges to non-Calvinists is to be humble.
Many people view Calvinists as being arrogant. This thread does little to dispel that perception. 

I love humble people.


----------



## Henry from Canada (Dec 22, 2005)

In reply to Gail and Grace:

I found your responses to my post quite perplexing, with words like:
"Seee","wah", "Well gee Henry from Canada", and "drinky."


----------

